# URGENT: AMd Ryzen 3950x build, audio interface issues



## Trace (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi.

I Could really use some help, please.

I just had delivered a new PC:

AMD 3950x
Asus Asrock Steel Legend 570x MOBO
64 GB of AMD approved G SKILLS 3600MHZ RAM
Asrock TB3 card.
Win 10 Pro

The issue is this, after downloading and installing drivers for both my MOTU 828x and my UA Apollo 16 and Twin mi ii, the system does not show these as options for sound input or output devices. Both the UA and MOTU consoles installed, but neither see the respective interfaces.

I am in desperate need to get this machine functioning as it is replacing an older box that crapped out on me, and I need to complete some projects.

If you decide to offer advice, please bear with me as I am legally blind, and it might take a minute to provide any requisite info.

Thanks in advance.

P.J.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Aug 19, 2020)

Have you visited the UAD support site and forums? From what I have read, UAD TB devices are not supported/do not work on Ryzen systems. All working Windows UAD Apollo systems described on the forum are Intel based. There are people trying and experimenting, but I’m not aware of a working reliable setup for TB3 devices over Ryzen.






Apollo Twin Solo (First gen) with AMD Ryzen?


Hey there! I am looking to build a new PC since I do not want to spend $5k+ on a new Mac and had a question for any AMD Ryzen users. I have an Apollo Twin Solo (first gen) that has TB2. I am looking at the ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming itx/TB3 motherboard (since it is the only TB...



uadforum.com










Did anyone got the Apollo Twin USB working on a Ryzen system?


Hey guys/girls, I know that the Apollo Twin USB is not supported on an AMD system, but I did rfind a post from someone, stating he got his Twin USB working on an older AMD system (not Ryzen). This made me wonder if it perhaps is possible (although unsupported) to get the Twin USB working under...



uadforum.com





Edit: to add some links to the forum.

I don’t know about Motu, but I would not be surprised if the situation was the same. Did you research compatibility and specs before ordering your system? Ryzen builds are becoming popular due to their power and speed, but not all audio interfaces and devices play well with them currently.

Wayne


----------



## easyrider (Aug 19, 2020)

1 x Thunderbolt™ AIC Connector (5-pin) (Supports ASRock Thunderbolt™ 3 AIC Card R2.0 only)









ASRock X570 Steel Legend


Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; 10 Power Phase Design; Supports DDR4 4666+ (OC); 2 PCIe 4.0 x16, 3 PCIe 4.0 x1, 1 M.2 (Key E) For WiFi; AMD Quad CrossFireX™ and CrossFireX™; Graphics Output Options: HDMI, DisplayPort; 7.1 CH HD...




www.asrock.com






From the website if you have the Asus card installed it won’t work...


----------



## wayne_rowley (Aug 19, 2020)

I may have been wrong! Looks like things are improving with Ryzen and UAD TB devices. The bottom post on this page shows success.






Apollo Working Thunderbolt Setups on Windows with UAD v9 or later


As of UAD v9 Official Thunderbolt Support has been added for Windows 10 systems with specific configurations! See the details here - https://help.uaudio.com/hc/en-us/articles/215731443-Apollo-Thunderbolt-Windows-Compatibility Users are also posting success stories with various other...



uadforum.com





The board is AsRock in this case, but some of the tips may be helpful.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 19, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> Have you visited the UAD support site and forums? From what I have read, UAD TB devices are not supported/do not work on Ryzen systems. All working Windows UAD Apollo systems described on the forum are Intel based. There are people trying and experimenting, but I’m not aware of a working reliable setup for TB3 devices over Ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



USB is working ..it was more to do with TB and Pcie cards....which has now been addressed through Bios updates from certain manufacturers....Gigabyte for example have updated the bios to allow the pcie slots to run at x2 and x3 speeds to work with UAD accelerator cards.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 19, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> I may have been wrong! Looks like things are improving with Ryzen and UAD TB devices. The bottom post on this page shows success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has an Asrock motherboard. The OP needs the Asrock TB card installed...not the Asus one...it’s clearly documented on the Asrock website.


----------



## Trace (Aug 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> He has an Asrock motherboard. The OP needs the Asrock TB card installed...not the Asus one...it’s clearly documented on the Asrock website.



Hi guys, thank you for the replies. I made a mistake in my post, it was very late, I do have the Asrock TB card and IT is recognized by the system.


I did do some research and saw examples of people using UA Apollo and MOTU USB interfaces successfully with a 3950x build.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 19, 2020)

Trace said:


> Hi guys, thank you for the replies. I made a mistake in my post, it was very late, I do have the Asrock TB card and IT is recognized by the system.
> 
> 
> I did do some research and saw examples of people using UA Apollo and MOTU USB interfaces successfully with a 3950x build.



Do you have the latest bios installed?


----------



## Trace (Aug 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> USB is working ..it was more to do with TB and Pcie cards....which has now been addressed through Bios updates from certain manufacturers....Gigabyte for example have updated the bios to allow the pcie slots to run at x2 and x3 speeds to work with UAD accelerator cards.



Right, I saw that. However, this should not be needed for a standard TB peripheral, should it? My TB card appears to be working, in that, the USB a port on the card is active. The only TB Devices I have are the Apollo interfaces, so,I don't know if the system would reject other TB devices.

It is strange that, after installing the UA and MOTU drivers, neither appear as options in the sound devices preferences.


----------



## Trace (Aug 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Do you have the latest bios installed?


Yes.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 19, 2020)

Trace said:


> Right, I saw that. However, this should not be needed for a standard TB peripheral, should it? My TB card appears to be working, in that, the USB a port on the card is active. The only TB Devices I have are the Apollo interfaces, so,I don't know if the system would reject other TB devices.
> 
> It is strange that, after installing the UA and MOTU drivers, neither appear as options in the sound devices preferences.



Do you have the latest UAD software installed ?
Latest Bios?
Latest windows Update?


----------



## wayne_rowley (Aug 19, 2020)

Also, ensure Thunderbolt Security is disabled in the BIOS. That can also cause issues.


----------



## Trace (Aug 19, 2020)

So, the problem with TB is the card. It seems it is the wrong, older, version.

Yet, why do the MOT


easyrider said:


> Do you have the latest UAD software installed ?
> Latest Bios?
> Latest windows Update?


yes.
Yes.
Yes.


----------



## Trace (Aug 19, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> Also, ensure Thunderbolt Security is disabled in the BIOS. That can also cause issues.


Okay, thanks. I need to swap out the TB card, I can see that. 

However, if I have the latest UA software installed, shouldn't the drivers appear as options in the sound devices preferences, even if the TB card isn't working? I may be missing something here, but they seem like two separate issues.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Aug 19, 2020)

Trace said:


> Okay, thanks. I need to swap out the TB card, I can see that.
> 
> However, if I have the latest UA software installed, shouldn't the drivers appear as options in the sound devices preferences, even if the TB card isn't working? I may be missing something here, but they seem like two separate issues.



I‘m a Mac user with the UAD Arrow, so not the same. But whenever I boot the computer the UAD software ‘connects’ to the Arrow. I would guess the Windows software works in a similar way. It could be therefore that something in the TB setup is preventing the UAD software from connecting to your device.

With Windows, you can have many different drivers installed, but for plug and play devices, Windows will load the driver on demand when the device successfully connects.


----------



## Trace (Aug 19, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> I‘m a Mac user with the UAD Arrow, so not the same. But whenever I boot the computer the UAD software ‘connects’ to the Arrow. I would guess the Windows software works in a similar way. It could be therefore that something in the TB setup is preventing the UAD software from connecting to your device.
> 
> With Windows, you can have many different drivers installed, but for plug and play devices, Windows will load the driver on demand when the device successfully connects.


Yes, I have a mac and this is the case. The same is true in Win 10.You see the Apollo connect, and mine is not because the card is wrong for the MOBO. However, my recolection was that even when the device, i.e. interface, was not connected, the drivers appear in the sound devices prefs. That preference page looks different now that I have an AMD system, as compared to how it appeared in my intel box.


----------



## Pictus (Aug 19, 2020)

As easyrider already mentioned, you have to use the version *2*


ASRock > Thunderbolt 3 AIC R2.0






I also recommend in the BIOS to set the PCIe to *GEN3*, not GEN4 or AUTO and *Disable Hibernate*


https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2859-enable-disable-hibernate-windows-10-a.html


----------



## Trace (Aug 19, 2020)

Pictus said:


> As easyrider already mentioned, you have to use the version *2*
> 
> 
> ASRock > Thunderbolt 3 AIC R2.0
> ...


I have purchased this card. I will set the BIOS accordingly. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Trace (Aug 19, 2020)

I just want to take the time to say thank you to everyone who has taken the time to respond to my initial post. You all have been very helpful and I am extremely grateful to you all.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 21, 2020)

Trace said:


> I just want to take the time to say thank you to everyone who has taken the time to respond to my initial post. You all have been very helpful and I am extremely grateful to you all.



Did it work?


----------



## Trace (Aug 21, 2020)

kitekrazy said:


> Did it work?


I haven’t received the new TB card yet.


----------



## Trace (Aug 24, 2020)

Trace said:


> I haven’t received the new TB card yet.





Pictus said:


> As easyrider already mentioned, you have to use the version *2*
> 
> 
> ASRock > Thunderbolt 3 AIC R2.0
> ...


no Luck, Apollo not seen by the system.

Also, I uninstalledand and reinstalled the MOTU audio drivers again, and for a few minutes, they appeared as options in the sound device panel. However, Cubase would not load the drivers.

after quitting Cubase, I went back to the sound devices panel and my 828x was no longer an option.

This is mind-numbing.


----------

